
The Origins of the Apache Project Name - huhtenberg
&quot;The Apache group was formed around a number of people who provided patch files that had been written for NCSA httpd 1.3. The result after combining them was A PAtCHy server.&quot;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.archive.org&#x2F;web&#x2F;19970415054031&#x2F;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.apache.org&#x2F;info.html
======
mtmail
The pun was added later to the website, but it's not the origin of the name.

"The name was widely believed to be a pun on 'A Patchy Server' [...] but in a
2000 interview, Brian Behlendorf, one of the creators of Apache, set the
record straight: 'The name literally came out of the blue. I wish I could say
that it was something fantastic, but it was out of the blue.'"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_HTTP_Server#Name](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_HTTP_Server#Name)

